# Gentoo Summer Camp 2009

## cha-chaynik

Hallo Kollegen, 

wie sieht es aus bei Euch mit dem GSC in diesem Jahr? Unsere Gentoo-Gemeinschaft in Russland wird das Summer Camp am 1.-2. August organisieren. 

(mehr Information dazu: http://translate.google.ru/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gentoo.ru%2FGentoo_Summer_Camp_2009.html&sl=ru&tl=de&hl=ru&ie=UTF-8 - (übersetzt mit Googles online-translator)).

Sollten sie zu derselben Zeit das GSC in Deutschland durchführen, schlagen wir vor, etwas gemeinsam zu unternehmen - eine Jabber-Konferenz bzw. Videokonferenz etc. Ihr seid auch herzlich zu unserem GSC in Russland eingeladen! (bitte das Visum nicht  vergessen!)

Für Rückfragen könnt ihr mich ansprechen: 

jabber:  hrundix@gentoo.ru

Viele Grüße

Andrey

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Reduzieren Sie leben Bäume und lapnik (Fichte Zweige). 
> 
> In einem trockenen Wald-und Kiefer Niederlassungen für ein Feuer - keine Notwendigkeit zur Senkung der Bäume.  Es gibt keine Notwendigkeit, lapnik, um ihn unter einem Zelt - nicht gierig, kaufen Sie Izhevsky Matte (Schaum) - nur etwa 250 Rubel.  Es ist weich und warm. Auch in normalen -10!

 

WIN!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cha-chaynik

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> WIN!   

 

Stimmt hier was nicht?

Oder weißt du nicht, wie man die Bäume in den Kiefer-Niederlassungen reduziert?!?!

----------

## Max Steel

 *cha-chaynik wrote:*   

>  *Vortex375 wrote:*   WIN!    
> 
> Stimmt hier was nicht?
> 
> Oder weißt du nicht, wie man die Bäume in den Kiefer-Niederlassungen reduziert?!?!

 

Theoretisch ist es wörtlich korrekt übersetzt (geh ich einfach mal von aus), aber die Grammatik stimmt mal garnich, also wenn man nich genau weiß was da steht, wirds schnell komisch xD

Und ja, die Kiefer-Wälder lassen sich ganz einfach reduzieren, vorallem im Winter ^^ Durch ein schönes großes Feuer.

----------

